# TAX related service



## tigerinoz (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi

I applied my DA the other day and have been waiting for my DA license. 

And also, I have been looking for a TAX related service (not accountant) because doing every single tax activities such as GST, Income Tax, BAS, what to claim and what NOT to claim, etc... by yourself is simply pain in the axx

I found PatnerPeople from this forum and curious to know how many current drivers are using this service...? Can you share your experience on this service? What’s your experience... good, bad, so-so....? Or do you know a similar service...?


----------

